# Frasi choc Mediaset,discorsi mafiosi live



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2020)

Al grande fratello una concorrente siciliana dice testualmente "Sei un Buscetta,un maledetto. Hai ammazzato tuo fratello. Sei un pentito,io non parlo con i pentiti.Non hai le palle",tutto ciò urlandogli in faccia.
Tutto questo solo per una stupida nomination di un compagno.
Una frase mai sentita in decenni di televisione nei reality show,pur nel degrado di tanti episodi.
Gli autori,senza accorgersi che fosse tutto live, sono intervenuti "Come c...o ti viene in mente?"
Gli spettatori sono disgustati e chiedono provvedimenti,inoltre tutti gli sponsor si sono dissociati per non avere danni d'immagine.
Si preannunciano ricorsi anche di codacons e associazioni varie.
Proprio pochi giorni fa Maurizio Costanzo,uno dei decani di Mediaset,aveva invitato alla chiusura del programma per i messaggi diseducativi che vengono mandati in onda senza filtri e per tutta risposta l'azienda ha prolungato lo show per tutta la primavera.


----------



## cris (24 Febbraio 2020)

Ancora c'è il grande fratello?

Programma di idioti per idioti.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ancora c'è il grande fratello?
> 
> Programma di idioti per idioti.



certo,ma una cosa del genere non era mai accaduta.
vediamo come ne escono.
secondo me dovrebbero chiudere immediatamente chiedendo scusa e querelare la persona come parte lesa sia per danno di immagine sia per danno economico (gli sponsor vengono meno).


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Al grande fratello una concorrente siciliana dice testualmente "Sei un Buscetta,un maledetto. Hai ammazzato tuo fratello. Sei un pentito,io non parlo con i pentiti.Non hai le palle",tutto ciò urlandogli in faccia.
> Tutto questo solo per una stupida nomination di un compagno.
> Una frase mai sentita in decenni di televisione nei reality show,pur nel degrado di tanti episodi.
> Gli autori in diretta senza accorgersi che fosse tutto live sono intervenuti "Come c...o ti viene in mente?"
> ...



Ma figurati, succederà il contrario. A dir bene è stato fatto apposta per far riprendere slancio all'audience.

La giustificazione sarà "in questi programmi si vede la realtà e il lato genuino delle persone".


----------



## Tobi (24 Febbraio 2020)

il programma piu disgustoso della storia della tv italiana... gente che si mette a fringnare e a piangere quando devono lasciare la casa, Ma io dico: Ma che diavolo avete in testa?Ma l'80% dei concorrenti è gente che nella vita non ha mai combinato nulla di buono e cercano l'ultimo colpo della vita nel mondo dello spettacolo. Se vincono si portano a casa un bel gruzzoletto, se comunque arrivano molto avanti nel reality per 1-2 estati si assicurano le serate nei locali a 5000 euro e possono tirare avanti per un pò


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, succederà il contrario. A dir bene è stato fatto apposta per far riprendere slancio all'audience.
> 
> La giustificazione sarà "in questi programmi si vede la realtà e il lato genuino delle persone".



stasera ovviamente faranno più ascolto dovendo parlare di questo,mi auguro che il provvedimento non sia la squalifica perchè questo non c'entra con il gioco come una bestemmia o un insulto discriminatorio.
questo è gergo mafioso inequivocabile che nulla ha a che fare con persone siciliane perbene,non può passare in televisione una frase del genere ancora di più in un programma come target principale i giovani.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> stasera ovviamente faranno più ascolto dovendo parlare di questo,mi auguro che il provvedimento non sia la squalifica perchè questo non c'entra con il gioco come una bestemmia o un insulto discriminatorio.
> questo è gergo mafioso inequivocabile che nulla ha a che fare con persone siciliane perbene,non può passare in televisione una frase del genere ancora di più in un programma come target principale i giovani.



Precisazione, per quanto mi riguarda: i siciliani non c'entrano niente e non li ho citati. Per il resto, speriamo che sia come dici te.


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Dai che è la volta buona che muore sto schifo di programma


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Precisazione, per quanto mi riguarda: i siciliani non c'entrano niente e non li ho citati. Per il resto, speriamo che sia come dici te.



certo,li hanno citati la sorella e l'agente sui social dicendo che sia un modo di dire siciliano.
tanti siciliani hanno risposto di non aver mai fatto questi discorsi in vita loro.

secondo me si giocano quel minimo di credibilità che resta.
ricordo che quando vennero dette frasi sessiste sono stati obbligati tre concorrenti ad andare in un centro antiviolenze.
ed erano frasi becere semplicemente per farsi una che ti piace,non si parlava di morti ammazzati e mafia.
speriamo chiudano,anche perchè Mediaset è sempre attenta al danaro e la perdita degli sponsor pesa.

vediamo se in Italia su Mediaset valga più la buona educazione con le donne nei discorsi da bar oppure chiamare in causa la mafia e i processi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Al grande fratello una concorrente siciliana dice testualmente "Sei un Buscetta,un maledetto. Hai ammazzato tuo fratello. Sei un pentito,io non parlo con i pentiti.Non hai le palle",tutto ciò urlandogli in faccia.
> Tutto questo solo per una stupida nomination di un compagno.
> Una frase mai sentita in decenni di televisione nei reality show,pur nel degrado di tanti episodi.
> Gli autori,senza accorgersi che fosse tutto live, sono intervenuti "Come c...o ti viene in mente?"
> ...



Meno male che non gli ha detto “te ne andrai a dormire con i pesci”.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Al grande fratello una concorrente siciliana dice testualmente "Sei un Buscetta,un maledetto. Hai ammazzato tuo fratello. Sei un pentito,io non parlo con i pentiti.Non hai le palle",tutto ciò urlandogli in faccia.
> Tutto questo solo per una stupida nomination di un compagno.
> Una frase mai sentita in decenni di televisione nei reality show,pur nel degrado di tanti episodi.
> Gli autori,senza accorgersi che fosse tutto live, sono intervenuti "Come c...o ti viene in mente?"
> ...



Questi andrebbero usati come cavie per gli esperimenti sul virus cinese, al posto dei topi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi andrebbero usati come cavie per gli esperimenti sul virus cinese, al posto dei topi.



Proposta interessante, mandiamo dentro un contagiato e poi chiudiamo in 40ena la casa..per vedere cosa succede..

Ma poi chi presenta sta feccia quest'anno?


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Proposta interessante, mandiamo dentro un contagiato e poi chiudiamo in 40ena la casa..per vedere cosa succede..
> 
> Ma poi chi presenta sta feccia quest'anno?



uno dei tanti raccomandati made by Mediaset: signorini,alla sua prima esperienza da conduttore.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Che poi tra l'altro sono anni che è un flop e questa è l'edizione meno vista di sempre. Ma deve andare in onda, perchè altrimenti i programmi mattutini e del pomeriggio di Canale 5 non campano.

Parole di Antonio Ricci che, in un'intervista lo disse proprio che era per questo motivo che questi reality sul 5 vanno ancora in onda, e a Striscia ha fatto fare negli ultimi anni campagne pesantissime contro Isola e GF. In una puntata di quest'anno, Ficarra e Picone dissero una cosa del tipo "Allunghiamo la durata di Striscia, così il GF parte tardi e voi spettatori soffrite di meno" e tante altre battute pungenti.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che poi tra l'altro sono anni che è un flop e questa è l'edizione meno vista di sempre. Ma deve andare in onda, perchè altrimenti i programmi mattutini e del pomeriggio di Canale 5 non campano.
> 
> Parole di Antonio Ricci che, in un'intervista lo disse proprio che era per questo motivo che questi reality sul 5 vanno ancora in onda, e a Striscia ha fatto fare negli ultimi anni campagne pesantissime contro Isola e GF. In una puntata di quest'anno, Ficarra e Picone dissero una cosa del tipo "Allunghiamo la durata di Striscia, così il GF parte tardi e voi spettatori soffrite di meno" e tante altre battute pungenti.



questo è un altro aspetto vero: collegamenti de filippi (inclusa sua casa produzione),d'urso,verissimo,isola ed ora hanno scavallato tanto che su Pechino express ci sono dei soggetti prodotti dal degrado Mediaset.
se consideri anche le agenzie e i locali,come detto da un utente prima,quanta gente mangia su questi qua.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo,ma una cosa del genere non era mai accaduta.
> vediamo come ne escono.
> secondo me dovrebbero chiudere immediatamente chiedendo scusa e querelare la persona come parte lesa sia per danno di immagine sia per danno economico (gli sponsor vengono meno).



Ho letto che hanno prolungato fino a fine aprile perché l''isola dei cosi non andrà in onda.
Poi se non ho capito male sono una specie di Ok il prezzo è giusto! perché all'interno del programma fanno solo della pubblicità e creano false liti, probabilmente questa l'ha pensata pesante perché voleva creare una specie di scandalo e invece...
Ridiculi.


----------



## MarcoG (24 Febbraio 2020)

Negli altri grande fratelli si spogliano, fanno sesso. Da noi questo. Sempre a farci riconoscere.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Al grande fratello una concorrente siciliana dice testualmente "Sei un Buscetta,un maledetto. Hai ammazzato tuo fratello. Sei un pentito,io non parlo con i pentiti.Non hai le palle",tutto ciò urlandogli in faccia.
> Tutto questo solo per una stupida nomination di un compagno.
> Una frase mai sentita in decenni di televisione nei reality show,pur nel degrado di tanti episodi.
> Gli autori,senza accorgersi che fosse tutto live, sono intervenuti "Come c...o ti viene in mente?"
> ...



Insomma, l'elogio della legalità.
Chi ha vissuto in zone dove l'illegalità ha dettato legge sa che purtroppo queste espressioni fanno parte del gergo comune.
Non so quante volte ho sentito gente darsi dell'infame, l'infamone o addirittura tramutare il concetto in numero.
Non chiedetemi però quale sia il numero che indica il pentito, non saprei rispondere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Speriamo bene che sia il pretesto per far cancellare sto schifo di programma


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Proposta interessante, mandiamo dentro un contagiato e poi chiudiamo in 40ena la casa..per vedere cosa succede..
> 
> Ma poi chi presenta sta feccia quest'anno?



Signorini e Wanda Nara


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene che sia il pretesto per far cancellare sto schifo di programma



OT
Madonna mia la tua immagina di profilo crea dipendenza


----------

